# are these girls blue?



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

hey i think these girls are blue, also tan.the tan is very light but they are only 5weeks old  could you help identify them for definate please  

__
https://flic.kr/p/5099071437


__
https://flic.kr/p/5099070647


__
https://flic.kr/p/5099068275


__
https://flic.kr/p/5099074485


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

probably blue, very pale tho.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes they are blue.The tan on blue mice is a biscuit colour rather than orange.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

they are actually darker in the flesh.so would they be called blue tan?  sorry if this is a silyl question still learning


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

:? silly question then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

No, not a silly question -- you're right! The ones with a pale belly are blue tans.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

brilliant thanks jack


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

if i wanted to breed these blues do i need a blue buck to get more blues?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Unless he carries blue, then yes you do. If you breed them to a non-blue mouse and don't get any blues, cross brother X sister from that litter and you'll get about 25% blues (or blue tans).


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

ok jack. thanks


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You're very welcome!


----------



## Faelin (Oct 16, 2010)

they're absolutely awesome kerry, love that colour of blue!


----------

